# ugh its been a long summer



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Well in a few days my STBX will have moved out. We have been basically roommates since the middle of June. We agreed to stay together in the same house while her kids were here. Now they are gone and so she will be too. 

It has been a tough year and a half to say the least. We both had affairs, I had mine first ,she said I am to blame for hers. She told me that before mine she would have never thought of an affair.
Regardless of all the who did what and when. I am pretty bummed out. It was hard to see the pictures all over the house with the kids and vacations,wedding pics etc...knowing that it was all just a front. Now that the time has come I have some mixed emotions about it all. I'm relieved,sad,scared,heartbroken just to name a few.

I can't seem to remember anything but the good times.I guess its all part of the process. I have been working out and doing things to try to get her out of my mind. Is going to be a long road.


----------

